# Radeon 9000 TV Out

## Normie

(Should this be in Multimedia or Hardware, or...? I have no idea, and I ain't multi posting, so here it goes.  :Smile: )

Just got an ATI Radeon 9000 Pro today (yay!), and I finally got X working with the binary, closed-source ATI drivers (not-so-yay). I've got my old Goldstar TVplugged into the SVideo->Composite dangle thingy so I have a bigger (if definitely not prettier) screen for games and stuff. The TV shows the picture just fine at the CLI, but once X starts, the TV screen gets warbly and weird (I can see vestiges of my desktop, but it's very distorted). Anyone know what this might be?

-Normie, who has the sense that it's something obvious but isn't too sure what.

----------

## pjp

Moved from OTG.

As for Hardware vs. Multimedia, its probably a judgement call.  Had you put it in Multimedia, I doubt it would have been moved.

----------

## delta407

This happens when the card is producing S-Video signal and the adapter is in use. You have to tell it to use composite (RCA), otherwise it gets all confused. I don't know how to do that with the ATi drivers, but that's what you need to do.  :Wink: 

----------

## Normie

I suppose, but you're right, I haven't the faintest idea how to do that.

Incidentally, it works fine in Windows in damn near all resolutions and refresh rates.

(Hmm, could it be a refresh rate thing?)

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Anything new on that subject ? I' m interrested on buying a 9000 (sapphire 9000 -not pro) myself and want know about tv-out since I use it all the time for dvd/divx viewing on my 24'' tv. 

Also how does it perform on games ? Is it worth to replace my gf2mx400 with it ?

.:: zen ::.

----------

## Normie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also how does it perform on games ? Is it worth to replace my gf2mx400 with it ? 
> 
> 

 

Exactly what I did--the upgrade is worth it, I say. *grin*

If only I could figure out how to do TV-out in X... (note: I want a clone screen, not a new desktop or anything funky like that)

----------

## zen_guerrilla

 *Normie wrote:*   

> Exactly what I did--the upgrade is worth it, I say. *grin*
> 
> If only I could figure out how to do TV-out in X... (note: I want a clone screen, not a new desktop or anything funky like that)

 

I'm not in a hurry for upgrading at the moment, but pls keep me informed if u find out more about tv-out with that card.

.:: zen ::.

----------

## klaricmn

does anyone have a working XF86Config file for the Radeon 9000 Pro that takes advantage of the tv output features?  I've been trying a few things to get it working but I don't seem to be able to do it.  

thanks

matt klaric

----------

## jperleryd

There are soooo many threads about tv-out and radeon. And most points to atitvout which is not updated anymore and gatos which does not have any releaed drivers for 4.3.

Anyone got a short howto what needs to be done to get DVDs via s-video working.

I have Xfree4.3 setup (1800fps) with the ati-drivers working fine (only got 300-400 with xfree-drm) but am not sure what I need to do to get the s-video output to works

Thanks

Jonas

----------

## djoi

You can try this :

http://www.stud.uni-hamburg.de/users/lennart/projects/atitvout/

I bought a Radeon 7000 for my HTPC and after 2 month

(with bad results  :Wink: ) i must say , ATI + TV-Out is a bad choice for Linux (imho) or in other words "they suck" hehe 

Next time i get a Matrox again.

bye

----------

## majo

TV-out works with the latest ati-drivers in portage, 3.2.4

I have only tried it using Dual Head (2 drivers) mode. Had no problem getting it to work, just using fglrxconfig (now located in /opt/ati/bin). The desktop on the TV is not quite centered though, not sure how to move it around.  There seems to be a few settings related to that in the XF86Config-4, but I haven't had time to test it thoroughly yet. I'm using 1024x768 on the TV with NTSC-M and 1280x1024 on my CRT.

----------

## bushwakko

Please post your XF86Config with TVout working on the 3.2.4 drivers please! :)

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

TV-out on ATI cards under Linux is a mess. If you want TV-out, you better get an NVidia instead.

----------

## bushwakko

thats true, but since i have a chip integrated on my laptop, it's not an option. however, the new ati-binary's have recently gotten support for it. I can get the TV-out part to start, as in get stuff on my TV. but it's garbeled up as if i'm running to high HZ, but it isn't the problem since i've tried running everything from 50 to 100hz..Anyone have any success story's on the part. this is of course on my laptop which specs I've included in my sign.

by the way, how do you guys get your config files into this forum. cut'n'paste is a bit dodgy for me.

----------

## neuron

wrap em in code tags (on top of new post).

and /me 'd love to get a working xf86config with tvout aswell.  I'v been thinking about playing with it myself, but the tv is in another room, so I have to keep going back and forth to check if it's working  :Wink: 

----------

## bushwakko

yes, but I mean how do you guys paste it in. you obviously can't select all the text with the mouse while on a console/terminal. and selecting them in a X-based text-viewer and copypasting is buggy, I don't get everything ...:([/quote]

----------

## neuron

nedit/gedit/any X editor.

if you have tvout working you have X working  :Wink: 

then just drag over the entire thing and paste it in your browser  :Wink: 

----------

